# AFX 4 gear Mag Trac specialty chassis upgrades



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

What are some ideas for this chassis
1. poly mags
2. wheels and axles
a. fronts (that should be available)
b. big rears any ideas?
.30 rims and make silifoams?
3. What about the 9 tooth arm gear?
can it by swapped for a 14 or 12? or gear conflicts?
(then a better armature)
4. rear crown any ideas?
what's a common problem to much slop/ to tight.


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Here's what I've done;
Slightly streched the P/U shoe and brush springs
For Front wheels I steal theme off M2 Diecast cars
For rears I use delrin wheels(.275) with slip on silicones for AFX (drag tires)
Change the crown to a standard AFX Magna Traction
Tighten up the rivet that holds the rear cluster gear to take out any slop.
Remove the traction magnets or at least one.
 I haven't tried ploy mags yet. But with the change to a mean green arm, a set of polys and some silly foams, you'd probably have a rocket, might need one of those traction magnets then.


----------

